# Beast



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

Well finally pre-ordered the beast stand, never thought I'd pay that much for a treestand but it's super light and I'm not getting younger ,, I hunt public so this will help me be more mobile...thought about a saddle outfit. But this seems like a better option for a 50+ year old ...lol..


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

I cant get myself to pay the money for the stand but i have the mini sticks and absolutely love them. Easily the best sticks ive ever used and well worth the money


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

that looks like major ache after 10 minutes


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

Finally got it ...come on October....


----------



## afeef745 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this. I have Lone Wolf hang on tree stands which I thought were the lightest ones out there. This makes those look heavy.


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

Well I'm over 50 ..and I've always been mobile...I've been using my lone wolf treestand for years...it's not the carrying in its the setup...holding the stand with 1 arm then putting the strap around the tree ...the beast makes this step not just easier but alot safer ...makes moving 50 yards when the wind changes a little easier decision...lol


----------



## afeef745 (Feb 11, 2013)

mmtchell said:


> Well I'm over 50 ..and I've always been mobile...I've been using my lone wolf treestand for years...it's not the carrying in its the setup...holding the stand with 1 arm then putting the strap around the tree ...the beast makes this step not just easier but alot safer ...makes moving 50 yards when the wind changes a little easier decision...lol


Care to explain what makes beast stand much more easier and safer to strap around tree as compared to lone wolf? They look very similar to me, but I have only used lone wolf so far.


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

Sure put a gallon and a half of water and hold it straight out ...then put 3/4 of a gallon of water and hold it straight out ...it's alot lighter and the beast still has a nice size platform...after you climb up and your arms are free.( lineman belt) ...1 hand has your stand and the other has the strap ....that few pounds makes a big difference...if not I'd be still using my lone wolf all the time ...


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Buy a hand full of screw in bow holder hooks, the plastic coated 1s, when you get to where you want your hang on stand, screw in a holder, pull your stand up, hang it on the holder while you wrap the strap on the tree, there is no need to try and hold the stand in place while trying to get the strap in place.

Sent from my SM-A536U using Tapatalk


----------



## afeef745 (Feb 11, 2013)

miked913 said:


> Buy a hand full of screw in bow holder hooks, the plastic coated 1s, when you get to where you want your hang on stand, screw in a holder, pull your stand up, hang it on the holder while you wrap the strap on the tree, there is no need to try and hold the stand in place while trying to get the strap in place.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A536U using Tapatalk


Great idea. Will try it this year. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

miked913 said:


> Buy a hand full of screw in bow holder hooks, the plastic coated 1s, when you get to where you want your hang on stand, screw in a holder, pull your stand up, hang it on the holder while you wrap the strap on the tree, there is no need to try and hold the stand in place while trying to get the strap in place.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A536U using Tapatalk


sure... If you're not on public property that's a great idea


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I went back and forth between the beast stand and lwcg. I ended up buying a lwcg 1.0. I just feel it's a little better built stand and significantly less flex. That is ultimately what finalized my decision. I also never thought I would spend $600 on a stand but with a very bad back, feet etc.... Carrying those heavy stands are gone for me. What did you get for total weight on that beast stand with strap seat and backpack strap


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Also instead of putting screw in hooks to help hold the stand which in theory is great but the guys using these types of ultra lightweight stands are rarely hunting the same trees over and over. HME makes an accessory strap with hooks on it. Just tie a small piece of Paracord to the top of the stand and hang it from one of the books on the HME strap. Quicker and quieter than screw ins


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

I bought one last year, great stand and easy to handle and put up. I'm 55 and feel young again. Lol


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

Beast stand around 6lbs, and I liked the the lone wolf custom gear stand too but went with the beast , because of the bigger platform...it's like my lone wolf assault just half as light,, that's why they are always sold out and you basically have to pre-order it...I hunt public. So no gimmicks for me , less I carry the better the hunt ...I'm in 2 miles plus most of the time, the less I have to do when setting up my stand at an hour or more before light ,, ( safety comes first)...I'm over 50...stand , sticks,pack, and my mathews switchback xt bow,,, and off I go...hunted private for years , but public is another challenge and I love it ...would be nice to get another 20 years...lol


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I agree. If your not walking far it's not worth the cash period. With my back the way it is and kayaking into many spots and getting into some nasty swamp trees that are not truly fit for a tree stand I had no problem spending the money. My buddy bought a lwcg .5 and it's just too small for more than about a 2 hour hunt, I'm not a big guy by any means but it was not comfortable. What made it feel even smaller was the angle of the cables. Your boots were constantly wedged in by them unless you wanted 90% of your feet hanging off the stand while sitting


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

yep, I agree, I have a Lonewolf climber… I'm fine with the seat on a four hour sit… But the platform on the Lonewolf assault is freaking tiny, Half my feet hanging off the front edge most of the time which I don't like. my solution was to use the bottom half of a summit Goliath climber paired with the seat from the Lonewolf. the bottom half of the summit stand is extremely light, I should weigh it, I bet it's very close to the entire Lonewolf climber package. but the platform, the bottom platform, of the summit stand is huge and very roomy. It was a great set up last year and I will do it again this year


----------



## afeef745 (Feb 11, 2013)

DHower08 said:


> I went back and forth between the beast stand and lwcg. I ended up buying a lwcg 1.0. I just feel it's a little better built stand and significantly less flex. That is ultimately what finalized my decision. I also never thought I would spend $600 on a stand but with a very bad back, feet etc.... Carrying those heavy stands are gone for me. What did you get for total weight on that beast stand with strap seat and backpack strap


Curious if there are any places that stock LWCG or Beast in store? I thought both are sold online only.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

afeef745 said:


> Curious if there are any places that stock LWCG or Beast in store? I thought both are sold online only.


Through each company only I believe.


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

The beast is online and must pre-order only ..and that's if they are available...they go quick...


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

When I just ordered my 1.0 stand a few weeks ago it said 15 to 20 days to ship. No big deal right? It showed up in 4 days. Got lucky I suppose


----------

